# T-8 ballast



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Have a question, currently working on 3 lamp T8 4'flourescent fixtures. They are A/B switched controlling two fixtures, 2 lamp ballast to control two center lamps on two fixtures and 4lamp ballast controlling two outer lamps on two fixtures. They are instant start but the ballast leads travel around 4' to second fixture to control it, is there requirements on how far you can control T8 lamps?


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Surge03 said:


> Have a question, currently working on 3 lamp T8 4'flourescent fixtures. They are A/B switched controlling two fixtures, 2 lamp ballast to control two center lamps on two fixtures and 4lamp ballast controlling two outer lamps on two fixtures. They are instant start but the ballast leads travel around 4' to second fixture to control it, is there requirements on how far you can control T8 lamps?


More like 8to10' not 4' distance from ballast to 2nd fixture


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

sounds like a typical master->slave setup, 2 ballasts in one fixture, nothing in the 2nd.

Most ballasts have a 15-18ft max length to lamp in my experience


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Techy said:


> sounds like a typical master->slave setup, 2 ballasts in one fixture, nothing in the 2nd. Most ballasts have a 15-18ft max length to lamp in my experience


Ok thanks.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds right.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Monkeyboy said:


> Sounds right.


Is there anywhere on the ballast that says maximum distance from ballast to lamps? We been installing our typical advance instant start ballast and they seem to only last a maximum of 4 years when most of the originals are still going strong for about 10 years but they are Sylvania electronic ballast. Our advance advance ballast seem to get realy hot to the touch and does not seem right but I don't see any other problems that would cause this, so I thought it might be a distance problem


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com.../advance/assets/03_EleFluoro_Atlas2014_R4.pdf 

looks like advance has a 20' maximum(page 15)


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Techy said:


> http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/pwc_li/us_en/connect/advance/assets/03_EleFluoro_Atlas2014_R4.pdf looks like advance has a 20' maximum(page 15)


Thanks for the link, could be that Advance is making junk products now. Might start purchasing Sylvanias for now on and try them.


----------

